# Replacement Window Regulator Problem



## nLEyETn (Feb 19, 2007)

I bought a window regulator for my front passenger side window, but the cable lengths on it are definitely too small to fit in the door correctly. Is there any way to adjust the cable lengh or am I stuck buying another one?


----------

